# Synodontis



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

I've wanted a couple of these for a long time but usually they are either way too small to put in my aquarium or they are larger and way more than I'd like to spend on a Catfish. I found a couple of these for super cheap and they are a really nice size.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Did you have a question?


----------



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

DJRansome said:


> Did you have a question?


Just sharing.


----------

